# What Cryptocurrency Exchange(s) are you using and why ?



## MrEarl (16 Jan 2018)

Hello,

I think [broken link removed] may be a complete list of all of the current exchanges.  Which ones are you using and why ?

Personally, I use:

*Coinbase* for Bitcoin, Bitcoin Cash, Ether and Lite.  I find it straight forward to use, reliable and I also like the mobile phone App.  If they offered more currencies, I would probably use almost all of the time, but sadly they don't.  That said, I suspect that Coinbase are not the cheapest, so I must investigate that issue at some stage.

I was using *Kraken* a little for some alternative currencies, but found it crashed regularly which didn't give confidence.  Subsequently, it went off air for over 2 days (when it was only scheduled to be down for 2 hours) and while it has now returned, the limited customer support, poor communications during down time etc. did nothing for improving my confidence in Kraken and I've since transferred my funds out.  I don't know if I'll ever go back to them, despite the fact that they are offering existing customers commission free trades until the end of the month.

*Binance* will hopefully serve most of my future needs, with regards to alternatives.  I'm still finding my way around the site and need to look at how to reduce charges by paying in BNB for example (I guess I just need to buy and hold some BNB ?).

So, what exchanges are you guys using and why ?

Thanks,


----------



## landlord (16 Jan 2018)

Coinbase is the largest US exchange and probably one of the most trusted. 

Hot tip for avoiding the 1.49% coinbase charge and still effectively using Coinbase.....

First register with coinbase and get the smartphone app.  Photo I'd required for security. 

Next Open Coinbase on your desktop PC and login. DO NOT USE THE APP. 

Open another tab in the browser and select [broken link removed] 

GDAX is owned by bitcoin it's like their sister company. You will initially have to add one extra photo ID. 

Because this is run through Coinbase you will not have to sign up or even have to login. When you click on sign in you will be AUTOMATICALLY logged in. If you click on the deposit button on the left you can transfer your Coinbase euros or bitcoin into GDAX. It is a tiny bit more complicated using this then Coinbase itself but it avoids the extortionate fees. 0% fees for a limit order and 0.25% for a market order. Just follow the simple explanation in the YouTube tutorial below and you can avail of the 0% fee all the time. 


https://youtu.be/lcCIjIAqM-4


----------



## jman0war (16 Jan 2018)

FYI stories are going around that some major banks are without warning, declining CC and Debit card purchases to Coinbase, and also apparently declining ACH transfers to and from them.

So this is sounding like coordination since more than 1 bank is doing it all of a sudden.
Perhaps the banking system is attempting to shut on and off ramps.

Banking cartelism.
Coinbase is based in the US and compliant with KYC and all the other regulations.

You may remember when the global banking system overnight, blacklisted Wikileaks despite there was no court order or due process involved. 

Years ago people in Bitcoin experienced the same and some of the particularly wealthy ones mulled the idea of just buying a US bank.
Once a entity has a banking license they are pretty much free to do as they please.
Providing they funnel enough money to pay off Uncle Sam when he want's his kickbacks.


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ge-approves-1-9b-drug-money-laundering-accord


----------



## Firefly (16 Jan 2018)

jman0war said:


> Years ago people in Bitcoin experienced the same and some of the particularly wealthy ones mulled the idea of just buying a US bank.



They'd want to hurry on....Bitcoin is now down to $11k


----------



## BreadKettle (16 Jan 2018)

Bitmex for leverage.

Bitfinex, Binance, Kucoin, HITbtc, Poloniex and Bitstamp for alt crypto tokens.

Kraken and Bitstamp for euro SEPA cash out.


----------



## Leo (17 Jan 2018)

jman0war said:


> FYI stories are going around that some major banks are without warning, declining CC and Debit card purchases to Coinbase, and also apparently declining ACH transfers to and from them.



True. They're stating that they are unable to continue processing international transfers as they are unable to meet their obligations under anti-money laundering legislation for such transactions. In Metropolitan Bank's case, their move to stop processing was triggered by what they're calling a major fraud involving one of their clients who is now under investigation. No further details are being released on that.

Commerzbank who handle SEPA transfers for some other commercial banks have also stopped processing SEPA transfers to Coinbase as it tries to clean up its reputation after being hit in multiple money laundering scandals.


----------



## MrEarl (18 Jan 2018)

Hi,

Great to see one of my favorite Mods keeping the thread on topic  

... but seeing as we've gone this far...

Coinbase declined an Avantcard Visa card transaction on me today (despite Avantcard approving the payment online, Coinbase then declined it).  Coinbase approved it second time around but it wasn't at all clear why they declined it first time and I'm half tempted to give them a bit of grief about it given the price of a coin had moved slightly, between the two attempts to buy.

.. and no, before anyone asks, I don't usually buy coins on my credit card but in this instance, there was a particularly good reason to do so.


----------



## Leo (18 Jan 2018)

MrEarl said:


> keeping the thread on topic



Ah, well if an exchange will no longer deal with your bank, that might be a reason not to you that particular exchange... right??? Tenuous perhaps, I think I might just get away with it


----------



## Pexus1976 (20 Feb 2018)

I use Coinbase, Gate, EdtherDelta, Bitstamp, Kraken and Kucoin.

Coinbase to transfer fiat in and others to buy specific coins.


----------



## jman0war (20 Feb 2018)

BreadKettle said:


> Bitmex for leverage.
> 
> Bitfinex, *Binance*, Kucoin, HITbtc, Poloniex and Bitstamp for alt crypto tokens.
> 
> Kraken and Bitstamp for euro SEPA cash out.



Be careful out there.

Unicode characters used in spoofing the binance domain, even has a valid SSL cert.


----------



## Pexus1976 (13 Mar 2018)

Great, topic.

I use:
Coinbase - Fiat exchange
Kraken - Fiat exchange
Kucoin - Crypto exchange
Binance - Crypto exchange


----------

